

Samsung profits surge 79% boosted by smartphone sales - pettermark
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-18732714

======
runako
Bloomberg's headline for the same announcement:

"Samsung Shares Fall After Quarterly Sales Miss Estimates"

~~~
jnorthrop
Here is a link to that story:
[http://www.sfgate.com/business/bloomberg/article/Samsung-
Sha...](http://www.sfgate.com/business/bloomberg/article/Samsung-Shares-
Decline-After-Quarterly-Sales-Miss-3687420.php)

That's a tough spin on positive news. Just because the analysts blew their
estimates doesn't mean Samsung had a bad quarter. Here is the key quote:

"Sales of 47 trillion won ($41 billion) trailed the 49.8 trillion-won average
of 35 analysts’ estimates compiled by Bloomberg, overshadowing operating
profit that rose to a record."

~~~
ars
> the analysts blew their estimates

Samsung is supposed to give the analysts "guidance" to let them make good
estimates. So it's a little bit Samsung's fault.

~~~
davidw
That dance has always seemed so bizarre to me. It's like some kind of weird
game of hotter-colder.

------
idspispopd
My favourite part is the image of the model showing the samsung with an
interface that closely resembles iOS.

<http://i.imgur.com/nsqFl.jpg>

~~~
zmmmmm
You ignore the three phones in the stock / normal configuration that looks
nothing like iOS (showing widgets, etc), focus on the one that happens to be
showing the app drawer which is more similar just so you can troll with a
comment about copying. It's getting old.

~~~
Steko
"focus on the one that happens to be showing the app drawer"

(1) Hard not to focus on the one being shoved at the camera.

(2) Display models held by display models don't just "happen" to be configured
a certain way. Samsung has frequently marketed their stuff with the app drawer
although lawsuits have mitigated that lately.*

Given the lack of differentiation with Samsung products compared to other
Android vendors your suggestion that this is all a big coincidence is
laughable.

* see for example...

original galaxy s announcement:

[http://cache.gizmodo.com/assets/images/4/2012/01/medium_af88...](http://cache.gizmodo.com/assets/images/4/2012/01/medium_af886b8eea1bd62fc44151bdace09e94.jpg)

galaxy tab original packaging:

[http://www.thegalaxytab.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/10/galax...](http://www.thegalaxytab.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/10/galaxy-tab-unboxing.png)

galaxy tab 2 launch event:

[http://img.ibtimes.com/www/data/images/full/2011/10/04/16859...](http://img.ibtimes.com/www/data/images/full/2011/10/04/168599-models-
hold-samsung-electronics-galaxy-tab-tablet-computers-during-its.jpg)

